# Realy f#@ked up this time..



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

So my phone has been slowly dying. Camera stopped working 50% of the time, then vibrate stopped working, then my messaging app would force close every 4 hours or so forcing a restart. So I decided I'd had enough and went to re-flash back to stock.

Plugged my phone into the normal USB drive I plug it into flashed EP4 and the PIT file. a little bit into the process I got a RX_Timeout error on my phone. Googling this came up with a couple people with the same problem and they said to switch where the phone is plugged into so I unplugged my phone took out the battery and plugged it back into my computer and nothing...

It won't turn on won't spin wurr make noises **** nothing. As a member of this community for over 2 years I know that bricking my phone this bad out of warranty means I'm pretty much screwed.

So I'd like to take this time to say good bye to my fellow charge owners. I might as well take this time to upgrade my phone rather than waste money and time on another charge. Unless someone can miraculously help me, this is goodbye. Thank you dwith, imnuts and kynalvarus and to all of the themers and troubleshooters out there, it's been a tough journey but a great experience none-the-less.

Love,
P2Kmafia


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

No good







Hope you enjoy what comes along next for you, and hope you drop by again!


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't thank you enough, I'd say go for the gnex as well but there are already wayyy too many rom's for that phone but wherever you go next will surely love to have you. You kept me sane with my charge but jelly bean is too buttery to ever look away. Keep up the good work!


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you can't get into Odin mode, I think your done bro.. Good luck.

Edit: You could always do the "Unbrickable Mod" by soldering but that can be risky. However, if it's bricked then that doesn't matter... I'll see if I can find the link on how to do it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's the website:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1153310

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## phimuskapsi (Mar 8, 2012)

p2kmafia said:


> So my phone has been slowly dying. Camera stopped working 50% of the time, then vibrate stopped working, then my messaging app would force close every 4 hours or so forcing a restart. So I decided I'd had enough and went to re-flash back to stock.
> 
> Plugged my phone into the normal USB drive I plug it into flashed EP4 and the PIT file. a little bit into the process I got a RX_Timeout error on my phone. Googling this came up with a couple people with the same problem and they said to switch where the phone is plugged into so I unplugged my phone took out the battery and plugged it back into my computer and nothing...
> 
> ...


I would be willing to bet your battery is dead. I 'bricked' mine, with the TX_TIMEOUT message, but after repeated ODIN attempts it finally ran once, enough to get the device working again.

If the phone won't go into DOWNLOAD mode with just the USB cable, then I dunno what you can do.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

phimuskapsi said:


> I would be willing to bet your battery is dead. I 'bricked' mine, with the TX_TIMEOUT message, but after repeated ODIN attempts it finally ran once, enough to get the device working again.
> 
> If the phone won't go into DOWNLOAD mode with just the USB cable, then I dunno what you can do.


ya, it's a gonner. Was kinda hoping to use it as a media device/alarm clock but that's out of the question now haha


----------

